# Headphone jack pushed in...



## tkdghk0831 (Aug 17, 2011)

Now it's been quite awhile since I dropped my laptop with headphone plugged in and the headphone jack was pushed in.. 
Fortunately, the speaker in the laptop itself works ok.
But I usually use headphones 99% of the time I use my computer, 
and now I feel I cannot bear longer without it. 

I did some research about it, and people say it depends on whether the jack is in one piece with motherboard or not. 
So it depends on which model or build my laptop is..

I'm using Dell Inspiron M5110.

Does anybody know something about the build(assembly??) of this model?
Or is there any place I could look for it in model-wise...

I desperately need to fix this issue asap since the schools starting 
and I can't stay at library so long without it!!!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would just save yourself the trouble of fixing it and snag something like this: Newegg.com - SYBA SD-CM-UAUD USB Stereo Audio Adapter

Wouldn't leave it plugged in 24/7 but keep it in your bag or with your headphones and it should solve your problem...

I would just be glad it was your headphone jack and not your HDD that went :ermm:


----------



## tkdghk0831 (Aug 17, 2011)

Laxer said:


> I would just save yourself the trouble of fixing it and snag something like this: Newegg.com - SYBA SD-CM-UAUD USB Stereo Audio Adapter
> 
> Wouldn't leave it plugged in 24/7 but keep it in your bag or with your headphones and it should solve your problem...
> 
> I would just be glad it was your headphone jack and not your HDD that went :ermm:


OH WOW 
never knew this kinda thing existed before thanks!!
I have heard people talking about speakers thats connected via USB
and I really didn't think thats portable and convenient for me to carry around..

THANKS!:wink:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I figured it was a better alternative to you taking it apart and resoldering the jack :grin:


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Could also lookout for things like these

USB Headphones - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review

Probably better then having to watch out for 2 devices all the time.


its all about the choice of comfort


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Laxer said:


> I figured it was a better alternative to you taking it apart and resoldering the jack :grin:



I see a motherboard being condemned :whistling:


----------



## tkdghk0831 (Aug 17, 2011)

tyza said:


> Could also lookout for things like these
> 
> USB Headphones - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review
> 
> ...


Wow..
I'm being amazed how there's really nothing 
unavailable to be connected via USB these days.. lol


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

USB 3.0 can put out enough draw to power most basic household appliances... (blenders, lights etc)

Only a matter of time until they start popping up on wall outlets commercially :grin:


----------

